# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اگه از الان شروع کنم چطور برنامه ریزی کنم

## ALIREzzzO

سوال نیست که ایا میتونم یا نمیتونم .
من یه فارغ التحصیل ام که بعد از دو سه سال دوری از درس امسال میخوام از همین امروز شروع کنم واسه کنکور 98
میدونم کار سخته میدونم الانش هم خیلی  ازم جلوند  ولی میخوام تمام تلاشم رو بکنم
خودم یسری برنامه ریزی کردم و با اینکه میدونم کار خیلی خیلی خیلی سخته ولی میشه به اون ته ته های پزشکی سراسری تو منطقه دو رسید.
البته بر اساس کارنامه های پارسال که امسال معلوم نیست چقدر تغییر کنه .
حالا سوالی که دارم اینکه اگه شرایط مشابه داشتید یا دیدید هر روشی  خصوصا هر برنامه ای برای مدت باقی مونده که به په صورت خونده بشه هر توصیه ای و هر راهی که میتونید پیشنهاد بدید تو تاپیک ارایه کنید که بزاریم کنار هم و ازش استفاده کنیم
پ.ن:مشاوره خواستم برای نحوه برنامه ریزی  مثل این

اینم برنامه راهبردی من.....فقط مونده اجراش

یا این
_سلام ! برنامه یکی از دانشجویای پزشکی ب من داد ک گفت خودش همیطور میخوند
البته این برنامه ک ب من داد تایمش 10 ساعت ب بالاس !

تنوع هم مناسب من ی نمونشو میدیم بقیش هم میشه همین !

فقط در مورد تقسیم بندی مباحث بستگی ب خودت داره 

مثلا زیستو من اینطوری تقسیم کردم که 
دو فته فصل 3 و 4 و 5 زیست 2 
دو هفته دوم فصل 1 و 2 پیش + فصل 5 سوم و مرور فصلای قبل در حد رو خوانی
دو هفته بعدی 6 و 7 و 8 سال دوم !
دو هفته بعدی فصل 1 و 2 و 3 زیست سوم !
بعد یک هفته مرور مطالب قبلی !
باز دو هفته فصل 4 و 11 سوم + گیاهی های سال دوم !
دو هفته بعدی گیاهی( 9 و 10 سوم) وفصل 3 و 4 پیش!
دو هفته بعدی ژنتیک
دو هفته 6 و 7 پیش + مرور قبلیا 
بعدم 8 تا یازده پیش 2 !

میشه حدود 5 ماه و یک هفته !

باز ی مرور کلی و یک ماه آخرم جمع بندی 


برنامه هم ب صورت عکس زیر 
ک خودت میتونی تایم ها رو کم و زیاد کنی یا جا ب جا کنی_

----------


## Amirkhan21

شاید چند مدته نبودین ولی بوده از این تاپیکا هر دفعه یه نفر میزنه...مهم شروع کردنه خواستن توانستن

----------


## Special-Girl

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam13


این داستان ادامه دارد .....تا روز کنکور  جالبه تاپیکا رو میخونی اکثرا افرادی میگن اگه از الان شروع کنم میشه چند ساله پشت کنکورن


شما خودت کنکور چندمی ؟*

----------


## faezeh_r

اول برای اینکه چنین تاپیکایی نتیجه‌ی خوبی داشته باشه و دوستان راهنمایی کنن لازمه که استارتر خانم باشه :Yahoo (21): 
دوم شما اگر الان هیچ درسی رو درست به خاطر ندارین کارتون سخته و تلاش و پشتکار لازم دارین
روش خوندن و برنامه ریزی رو با یه سرچ ساده تو انجمن پیدا میکنید

----------


## Dayi javad

_تو بیشتر دنبال انگیزه هستی تا کمک مشاوره ای !

میخوای چند تا پشت کنکوری دیگ مث من و امثال من و خودت بیان بگن اره میشه
زود دو سه تا لینکم بزارن ک اره فلانی شروع کرد شد الان بچشم داره تو آمریکا درس میخونه ! 


این موقع ها از حامد دلیجه خوشم میومد میومد رک و پوس کنده میگفت نه نمیشه ( حالا اگ طرف خود رستگا رحمانیم میبود براش فرقی نداشت )

ی آره گفتن میشه هزار داغون بازی بعدش !


حالا بشه یا نشه مهم نیس!

بتونی تو 7 ماه باقی مونده ی حجم مناسب از درسا رو بخونی و مسلط شی اره میشه_

----------


## ALIREzzzO

> _تو بیشتر دنبال انگیزه هستی تا کمک مشاوره ای !
> 
> میخوای چند تا پشت کنکوری دیگ مث من و امثال من و خودت بیان بگن اره میشه
> زود دو سه تا لینکم بزارن ک اره فلانی شروع کرد شد الان بچشم داره تو آمریکا درس میخونه ! 
> 
> 
> این موقع ها از حامد دلیجه خوشم میومد میومد رک و پوس کنده میگفت نه نمیشه ( حالا اگ طرف خود رستگا رحمانیم میبود براش فرقی نداشت )
> 
> ی آره گفتن میشه هزار داغون بازی بعدش !
> ...


به خدا اره و نه نمیخوام  :Yahoo (21):  برنامه میخوام برنامه .یه ایده ای یه کمکی مشورتی .یه راهبرد به قول کانون.برنامه راهبردی
چون مشاور هم ندارم خواستم کمک بگیرم.

----------


## Special-Girl

*استارتر محترم ببخشید اسپم میدم ولی یه موضوعی رو حتما باید بگم 

خانم محترمی!که دایما میگی پشت کنکوری ها فلان پشت کنکوریها بهمان
حواست باشه که مسخره گر سخت کیفر شود  
امیدوارم همین یک جمله بالا برای فهمیدنتون کافی باشه .*

----------


## ALIREzzzO

> اول برای اینکه چنین تاپیکایی نتیجه‌ی خوبی داشته باشه و دوستان راهنمایی کنن لازمه که استارتر خانم باشه
> دوم شما اگر الان هیچ درسی رو درست به خاطر ندارین کارتون سخته و تلاش و پشتکار لازم دارین
> روش خوندن و برنامه ریزی رو با یه سرچ ساده تو انجمن پیدا میکنید


نیست تو انجمن.تو همه پست ها یا خواستن اره و نه که من اینو نمیخوام و روی همین نخونده جواب میدن 
کلی هم توضیحات نوشتم ولی انگار نه انگار فهمیدن نوشته ها هم خیلی راحته ولی میخوان سعی کنند نفهمند
یه برنامه و کمک مثل این 
اینم برنامه راهبردی من.....فقط مونده اجراش

----------


## shayan_senator

> *استارتر محترم ببخشید اسپم میدم ولی یه موضوعی رو حتما باید بگم 
> 
> خانم محترمی!که دایما میگی پشت کنکوری ها فلان پشت کنکوریها بهمان
> حواست باشه که مسخره گر سخت کیفر شود  
> امیدوارم همین یک جمله بالا برای فهمیدنتون کافی باشه .*


بیخیال بخدا ارزششو نداره شما اعصاب خودتو خورد نکن ایشالا همه پشت کنکوریا موفق میشن (من خودمم پشت کنکوریم)

----------


## Special-Girl

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shayan_senator


بیخیال بخدا ارزششو نداره شما اعصاب خودتو خورد نکن ایشالا همه پشت کنکوریا موفق میشن (من خودمم پشت کنکوریم)


چند بار تو تاپیکای مختلف این حرف رو زد ولی من بی اعتنا بودم
اما الان نه بخاطر خودما کلا نیاز دیدم  این حرفو بهش بگم*

----------


## ALIREzzzO

> بیخیال بخدا ارزششو نداره شما اعصاب خودتو خورد نکن ایشالا همه پشت کنکوریا موفق میشن (من خودمم پشت کنکوریم)


چرا اسپم میدی هی؟همون نمک ریختن با خاشقچی کافی بود الان هم افرین بخاطر روحیه پهلونیت  نا مربوط پست بزارین پشت هم 
اول از کوره در رفتم ولی بعد کنترلش کردم ولی هرکسی صبری داره سو استفاده نکنیم که بد میشه

----------


## Special-Girl

*استارتر تو تاپیک زیر سه تا وویس هست که درباره برنامه ریزیه
امیدوارم مفید باشه برات 

برنامه ریزی*

----------


## ALIREzzzO

فقط امیدوارم تو این انجمن با این تعداد عضو چند نفر ادم حسابی هم برای جواب دادن باشه و از این تاپیک دیدن کنه

----------


## ALIREzzzO

> اینجور پشت سر مرده حرف میزنن؟ در ضمن صد تا از این جور تاپیک ها هست که هم جوابتو میتونی پیدا کنی هم همون جا سوالتو بپرسی تازه اگه من ففط اینجور گفتم حرفی نیست ولی همه دارن میگن این تاپیکا تکراریه!


ادم بشو نیستی.همه هم نگفتن دوتا امثال تو بودن که با حرفای لوس مزه میپروندن.یکی با حرف لوس و تکراری بسه دیگه یکی با عکسش یکی مثل تو با خاشقچی  :Yahoo (108): یکی هم اومد گفت بگیربخواب  :Y (712): 
چهار خطه.ویرایش کردم تا قابل فهم تر هم بشه بخون اگه کمکی داشتی بده وگرنه هم خودتو ناراحت نکن هم منو

----------


## ALIREzzzO

اینو اقا جواد برام فرستادن دمش گرم.دقیقا یه کمک کامل و یه ایده که خیلی کمک میکنه 
_سلام ! برنامه یکی از دانشجویای پزشکی ب من داد ک گفت خودش همیطور میخوند
البته این برنامه ک ب من داد تایمش 10 ساعت ب بالاس !

تنوع هم مناسب من ی نمونشو میدیم بقیش هم میشه همین !

فقط در مورد تقسیم بندی مباحث بستگی ب خودت داره 

مثلا زیستو من اینطوری تقسیم کردم که 
دو فته فصل 3 و 4 و 5 زیست 2 
دو هفته دوم فصل 1 و 2 پیش + فصل 5 سوم و مرور فصلای قبل در حد رو خوانی
دو هفته بعدی 6 و 7 و 8 سال دوم !
دو هفته بعدی فصل 1 و 2 و 3 زیست سوم !
بعد یک هفته مرور مطالب قبلی !
باز دو هفته فصل 4 و 11 سوم + گیاهی های سال دوم !
دو هفته بعدی گیاهی( 9 و 10 سوم) وفصل 3 و 4 پیش!
دو هفته بعدی ژنتیک
دو هفته 6 و 7 پیش + مرور قبلیا 
بعدم 8 تا یازده پیش 2 !

میشه حدود 5 ماه و یک هفته !

باز ی مرور کلی و یک ماه آخرم جمع بندی 


برنامه هم ب صورت عکس زیر 
ک خودت میتونی تایم ها رو کم و زیاد کنی یا جا ب جا کنی

_فایل پیوست 84034

امیدوارم ناراحت نشه از گذاشتنش اینجا ولی لازم بود که بگم چی نیاز دارم
شاید با مثال یه عده متوجه بشن

----------


## ALIREzzzO

یکی از ادم حسابی ها پیدا شد.بازم اگه شد بزارید تا اخر شب.هرچی بیشتر بهتر تا کنار هم قرار بگیرند

----------


## Ebrahim999

اين انجمن شده مكاني واسه تخليه خشم و عصبانيت
پشت كنكوري هايي كه از شرايط ناراضي هستن و دنبال بهونه واسه توهين به بقيه

----------


## shayan_senator

> اینو اقا جواد برام فرستادن دمش گرم.دقیقا یه کمک کامل و یه ایده که خیلی کمک میکنه 
> _سلام ! برنامه یکی از دانشجویای پزشکی ب من داد ک گفت خودش همیطور میخوند
> البته این برنامه ک ب من داد تایمش 10 ساعت ب بالاس !
> 
> تنوع هم مناسب من ی نمونشو میدیم بقیش هم میشه همین !
> 
> فقط در مورد تقسیم بندی مباحث بستگی ب خودت داره 
> 
> مثلا زیستو من اینطوری تقسیم کردم که 
> ...


دادا خودت که دیگه استادی دیگه چرا پس این همه درگیری؟ همینم که فرستادی اگه خوبه چرا استفاده نمی کنی؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> اين انجمن شده مكاني واسه تخليه خشم و عصبانيت
> پشت كنكوري هايي كه از شرايط ناراضي هستن و دنبال بهونه واسه توهين به بقيه


پاییز و نبود آفتاب هم بیشتر جو میده
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ALIREzzzO

> دادا خودت که دیگه استادی دیگه چرا پس این همه درگیری؟ همینم که فرستادی اگه خوبه چرا استفاده نمی کنی؟


جواب رو میتونی تو پست بالاییت که دادم ببینی

----------


## hamed_habibi

..داداش گلم من خودمم پشت کنکوریم از. تیکه ها ومتلک های بعضیا ناراحت نشو برات عادی میشه ...من خود.م زیست تونستم امسال 70بزنم باادبیات تواین دو درس هرچی میتونم میگم بقیه درسا با دوستان دیگه..توزیست ژنتیک نخوندم تولید مثلم ناقص قارچم ناقص مقداری تست های ای کیو و جامع گاج زدم ازحرف اخرم استفاده کردمم

----------


## hamed_habibi

یه چیزی دیگه ایی که باید بگم اینه که هرگز فکر نکن فصل تولید مثل اهمیتش از جمعیت وپویایی بیشتره...واقعا این نیست یهو میبینی چرت ترین فصل بیشترین تست رو داره ...زیست تنها درسیه ک 60 70درصدش متن کتاب وکتاب درسیه پس یعنی میشه کمترین زمان درصد بالایی زد شک نکن ..از دید من هنوزم که خنوزه فیزیک ریاضی سخت تر از زیستن هرکس یک نطری داره

----------


## ALIREzzzO

> ..داداش گلم من خودمم پشت کنکوریم از. تیکه ها ومتلک های بعضیا ناراحت نشو برات عادی میشه ...من خود.م زیست تونستم امسال 70بزنم باادبیات تواین دو درس هرچی میتونم میگم بقیه درسا با دوستان دیگه..توزیست ژنتیک نخوندم تولید مثلم ناقص قارچم ناقص مقداری تست های ای کیو و جامع گاج زدم ازحرف اخرم استفاده کردمم


برای زیست کلا چنتا تست زدی؟برای حرف اخر جزوه نوشتی؟کتاب کارش که اسلاید هاش توش باشه یه جایی هست؟

----------


## shayan_senator

> جواب رو میتونی تو پست بالاییت که دادم ببینی


ببین من خودم نه مشاوره دارم نه برنامه هیچی نداشتم ولی نشستم هی برنامه نوشتم روی کاغد پاره کردم دوباره نوشتم... تا بالاخره رسیدم به اون برنامه مد نظرم اینی هم که میگن بهترین مشاوره هر کس خودشه کاملا درسته... حالا شما اگه مخالفه منی یا نمی خوای واقعا بخونی اون قضیه اش فرق می کنه. مرسی اه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> برای زیست کلا چنتا تست زدی؟برای حرف اخر جزوه نوشتی؟کتاب کارش که اسلاید هاش توش باشه یه جایی هست؟



کتاب های کارش رو داشتم بله از سایتش خریدم سفارش دادم  
برای زیست 3500 تا3700
حاشیه نویسی کردم کتابامو واینکه نکات فیلم تست کنکوری رو توکتاب نوشتم کتاب درسیمم کتاب زیر ذره بین بود سه جلدش کردم سیمیش کردم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


..داداش گلم من خودمم پشت کنکوریم از. تیکه ها ومتلک های بعضیا ناراحت نشو برات عادی میشه ...من خود.م زیست تونستم امسال 70بزنم باادبیات تواین دو درس هرچی میتونم میگم بقیه درسا با دوستان دیگه..توزیست ژنتیک نخوندم تولید مثلم ناقص قارچم ناقص مقداری تست های ای کیو و جامع گاج زدم ازحرف اخرم استفاده کردمم


dvd زیست حرف آخر روت تاثیر داشت ؟_

----------


## hamed_habibi

> _
> 
> dvd زیست حرف آخر روت تاثیر داشت ؟_


​بله داشت دوستم 65زد خودم 70 اون رفت دبیری زیست تهران من نرفتم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


​بله داشت دوستم 65زد خودم 70 اون رفت دبیری زیست تهران من نرفتم 


میتونست خیلی رشته های خوبی بره مثلا فیزیوتراپی و...._
احتمالا دانشگاه براش بیشتر مهم بوده

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

تو برنامه ريزي بلند مدت، شما به هيچ عنوان حق دخل و تصرفي نداريد و
بايد به برنامه يك سيستم اعتماد كنيد كه عموما ميشه آزمون آزمايشي، مدارس كنكور محور و كلاس هاي كنكور عالي

حتي يك مشاور خيالي كه خبره و عالي باشه هم صلاحيت ارائه برنامه بلند مدت رو نداره.

----------


## saj8jad

> سوال نیست که ایا میتونم یا نمیتونم .
> من یه فارغ التحصیل ام که بعد از دو سه سال دوری از درس امسال میخوام از همین امروز شروع کنم واسه کنکور 98
> میدونم کار سخته میدونم الانش هم خیلی  ازم جلوند  ولی میخوام تمام تلاشم رو بکنم
> خودم یسری برنامه ریزی کردم و با اینکه میدونم کار خیلی خیلی خیلی سخته ولی میشه به اون ته ته های پزشکی سراسری تو منطقه دو رسید.
> البته بر اساس کارنامه های پارسال که امسال معلوم نیست چقدر تغییر کنه .
> حالا سوالی که دارم اینکه اگه شرایط مشابه داشتید یا دیدید هر روشی  خصوصا هر برنامه ای برای مدت باقی مونده که به په صورت خونده بشه هر توصیه ای و هر راهی که میتونید پیشنهاد بدید تو تاپیک ارایه کنید که بزاریم کنار هم و ازش استفاده کنیم
> پ.ن:مشاوره خواستم برای نحوه برنامه ریزی  مثل این
> 
> اینم برنامه راهبردی من.....فقط مونده اجراش
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
بزار همین اول گفتارم رک و پوست کنده بگم که اینجا کسی نمیتونه بهت کمک شایانی کنه به دلایل مختلفی که وجود داره مثلا من نوعی نمیدونم سطح درسی شما در چه حدیه و از این تیپ صحبتا
بگذریم ، شما احتمالا پزشکی میخوای و 7 ماه هم دقیقا وقت داری تا کنکور
کاری که میکنی اینه که در عرض نصف یا یک روز میگردی اطلاعات مهمی رو جمع آوری میکنی مثل اینکه برای هدفت که پزشکی یا هر رشته دیگه ای احیانا هستش واسه فلان دانشگاه حدودا چه درصدهای خامی نیاز داری ، چطوری باید برنامه بریزی (اصول و ساختار برنامه ریزی) ، چقدر بخونی ، هر درسی رو چطوری بخونی و ... ، وقت این موارد واست مشخص شد شما یه گام میری جلوتر ، با توجه به شناختی که از خودت و پایه درسیت داری و اون اصول و مطالبی رو که گشتی و پیدا کردی میشینی برای خودت برنامه شخصی میریزی ، هر کسی در هر زمینه ای قلق خاص خودش رو داره ، به عنوان مثال طوری که من زیست میخونم شاید کمتر کسی به این صورت و با این استراتژی زیست رو بخونه و بفهمه و ... ، برنامه ای که شما برای خودت بریزی از صد تا برنامه دانشجوی پزشکی فلان دانشگاه و بهترین مشاور ایران بهتره (البته با رعایت اصولی که عرض کردم، چون برنامه ریزی هم اصول خاص خودش رو داره و همینطور الله بختکی نیست که بگی خب برنامه ریختم  :Yahoo (4): ) ، وقتی اینکارا رو کردی ، یه گام دیگه میری جلوتر و شروع میکنی به اجرای اون برنامه ، هر روز که از اجرای موفقیت آمیز اون برنامه میگذره شما تمایل بیشتری به انجام اون برنامه خواهی داشت و احساس رضایت و حس موفقیت خواهی داشت و ...

نکات مهم پایانی برای خودم تجربه شده:
ــ جدا از تعدد منابع خودداری کن
ــ از تست های کنکور به هیچ وجه غافل نشو، کنکور تکرار مکررات هستش
ــ سمت تست های اصطلاحا اجق وجق و غیراستاندارد به هیچ نرو، خصوصا برای عمومی اصلا سمت تست تالیفی نرو، تست های سراسری و سنجش کافین

امیدوارم کمک کننده بوده باشه
عزت زیاد گرامی

----------


## saj8jad

شما از امروز 11 آذر تا کنکور 98 بیشتر از 7 ماه معادل 214 روز وقت دارید
تایم بسیار بسیار مناسبی هستش ، بهترین رتبه ها در دسترس شماست ، از دستش ندید ، از همین امروز شروع کنید ، یقینا موفق خواهید شد  :Yahoo (1): 
به گفته جناب مصلایی (دبیر شیمی کنکور) اگر اشتباه نکنم شخصی بنام میثاق از 8 فروردین بدون هیچ مطالعه ای شروع کردش و در مدت 100 روز مانده به کنکور با مطالعه روزی 16 ساعت رتبه 200 آورد ، پس اگر واقعا بخواید میشه  :Yahoo (1): 
پس این گوی و این میدان ...

----------


## shayan_senator

> شما از امروز 11 آذر تا کنکور 98 بیشتر از 7 ماه معادل 214 روز وقت دارید
> تایم بسیار بسیار مناسبی هستش ، بهترین رتبه ها در دسترس شماست ، از دستش ندید ، از همین امروز شروع کنید ، یقینا موفق خواهید شد 
> به گفته جناب مصلایی (دبیر شیمی کنکور) اگر اشتباه نکنم شخصی بنام میثاق از 8 فروردین بدون هیچ مطالعه ای شروع کردش و در مدت 100 روز مانده به کنکور با مطالعه روزی 16 ساعت رتبه 200 آورد ، پس اگر واقعا بخواید میشه 
> پس این گوی و این میدان ...


حرفاتون همش متین. ولی اون مورد آخر که گفتین توی 100 روز با 16 ساعت مطالعه موفق شد در مورد همه صدق نمی کنه چون نه فقط فشار درسی بلکه فشار روانی هم روشه حالا اگه با ساعت و مطالعه مشکل نداره اون فشار روانی رو چیکار کنه؟ فشار روانی روزای آخر مثل این میمونه که توی فینال جام جهانی آخرین نفر میخواد پنالتی بزنه چند میلیون نفر هم دارن نگاش می کنن اگه گل کنه تیمش برده اگه خطا بزنه تموم... در کل منظورم اینه که همه مثل هم نیستن یکی تحمل داره یکی نه

----------


## shayan_senator

ولی خب الان که 214 روز مونده بازی هم تازه شروع شده.

----------


## saj8jad

> حرفاتون همش متین. ولی اون مورد آخر که گفتین توی 100 روز با 16 ساعت مطالعه موفق شد در مورد همه صدق نمی کنه چون نه فقط فشار درسی بلکه فشار روانی هم روشه حالا اگه با ساعت و مطالعه مشکل نداره اون فشار روانی رو چیکار کنه؟ فشار روانی روزای آخر مثل این میمونه که توی فینال جام جهانی آخرین نفر میخواد پنالتی بزنه اگه چند میلیون نفر هم دارن نگاش می کنن اگه گل کنه تیمش برده اگه خطا بزنه تموم... در کل منظورم اینه که همه مثل هم نیستن یکی تحمل داره یکی نه


کلام شما متین دوست گلم 
میتونیم به نوعی پیش خودمون بگیم اون شخص مثلا استنثا بوده و درسش هم خوب بوده و خلاصه تو 100 روز رتبه 200 رو آورده ، شما (نوعی) با پایه درسی متوسط تو 200 روز میتونی قطعا رتبه 400-500 رو بیاری

در مورد استرس و ترس و فشار روانی عرض کنم که ؛
ترس و استرس و فشار روانی افراد ؛ زاییده نادانی (ناآگاهی) و ناتوان انگاری خودشون ، و زاینده خطاکاری هستش که محصول خطاکاری تباهی و نابودی هستش در صورتی که زاینده ناتوان انگاری ، جهل و نادانی هستش ، بنابراین به صورت کلی یک شخص نادان و ناآگاه که بر موضوع مسلط نیست و علمی نداره ترسویی بیش نیست ، در نتیجه استرس و ترس و فشارهای عصبی و شبه عصبی و غیر عصبی بهش وارد میشه  :Yahoo (4):  ، گرفتی که چی میگم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## shayan_senator

> کلام شما متین دوست گلم 
> میتونیم به نوعی پیش خودمون بگیم اون شخص مثلا استنثا بوده و درسش هم خوب بوده و خلاصه تو 100 روز رتبه 200 رو آورده ، شما (نوعی) با پایه درسی متوسط تو 200 روز میتونی قطعا رتبه 400-500 رو بیاری
> 
> در مورد استرس و ترس و فشار روانی عرض کنم که ؛
> ترس و استرس و فشار روانی افراد ؛ زاییده نادانی (ناآگاهی) و ناتوان انگاری خودشون ، و زاینده خطاکاری هستش که محصول خطاکاری تباهی و نابودی هستش در صورتی که زاینده ناتوان انگاری ، جهل و نادانی هستش ، بنابراین به صورت کلی یک شخص نادان و ناآگاه که بر موضوع مسلط نیست و علمی نداره ترسویی بیش نیست ، در نتیجه استرس و ترس و فشارهای عصبی و شبه عصبی و غیر عصبی بهش وارد میشه  ، گرفتی که چی میگم


بیخیال من برم همون هندسه رو بخونم :Yahoo (20): ... ولی من خودم مثلا توی هر کاری نه فقط کنکور هرچقدرم مسلط و کار بلد باشم وقتی اسم کار بزرگی در میون باشه من استرس می گیرم... سال دیگه هم که آخرین کنکوره نظام قدیمه خودش استرسو ۲ برابر میکنه در ضمن حتی رتبه ۱ هم استرس داره پس استرس فقط زاییده عقل و اینجور چیزا نیس یه چیزیه که هیچ کس ازش بی نصیب نیس :Yahoo (39):

----------


## saj8jad

> بیخیال من برم همون هندسه رو بخونم... ولی من خودم مثلا توی هر کاری نه فقط کنکور هرچقدرم مسلط و کار بلد باشم وقتی اسم کار بزرگی در میون باشه من استرس می گیرم... سال دیگه هم که آخرین کنکوره نظام قدیمه خودش استرسو ۲ برابر میکنه در ضمن حتی رتبه ۱ هم استرس داره پس استرس فقط زاییده عقل و اینجور چیزا نیس یه چیزیه که هیچ کس ازش بی نصیب نیس


بصورت کلی عرض کردم ، اما بیشترش از همون بابته ، استرس در وجود همه هستش ، یکی کم و یکی زیاد ، استرس خودش میتونه عامل پیشرفت باشه و هست و باقی داستانا  :Yahoo (4): 
به صورت کلی وقتی شما برنامه داشته باشی و درست بهش عمل کنی ، وقتی بدونی مثلا زیست رو چطوری باید بخونی ، چقدر باید بخونی ، چطوری باید تست بزنی و و و طبیعتا از بار فشار و استرس شما به شدت کاسته میشه و اون میزان استرس باقی مونده هم جنبه رونده و پشرفت رو براتون داره طوری که شما رو به سوی موفقیت مضاعف سوق میده  :Yahoo (105): 

پ.ن : به قول یکی از دوستان با عشق هندسه رو بخون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ALIREzzzO


اینو اقا جواد برام فرستادن دمش گرم.دقیقا یه کمک کامل و یه ایده که خیلی کمک میکنه 
مثلا زیستو من اینطوری تقسیم کردم که 
دو فته فصل 3 و 4 و 5 زیست 2 
دو هفته دوم فصل 1 و 2 پیش + فصل 5 سوم و مرور فصلای قبل در حد رو خوانی
دو هفته بعدی 6 و 7 و 8 سال دوم !
دو هفته بعدی فصل 1 و 2 و 3 زیست سوم !
بعد یک هفته مرور مطالب قبلی !
باز دو هفته فصل 4 و 11 سوم + گیاهی های سال دوم !
دو هفته بعدی گیاهی( 9 و 10 سوم) وفصل 3 و 4 پیش!
دو هفته بعدی ژنتیک
دو هفته 6 و 7 پیش + مرور قبلیا 
بعدم 8 تا یازده پیش 2 !

میشه حدود 5 ماه و یک هفته !

باز ی مرور کلی و یک ماه آخرم جمع بندی 


برنامه هم ب صورت عکس زیر 
ک خودت میتونی تایم ها رو کم و زیاد کنی یا جا ب جا کنی

فایل پیوست 84034

امیدوارم ناراحت نشه از گذاشتنش اینجا ولی لازم بود که بگم چی نیاز دارم
شاید با مثال یه عده متوجه بشن



من نگفتم اینطوری بخون ! 
گفتم ب من گفتن اینطوری بخون مثلا ! 
و دقیقا هم این فصلارو نباید بخونی!

منظور من تو یک تایم برنامه بریز ک فلان درسارو بخون !

اینا مبحثی ! ینی جانوری
گیاهی 
و ژنتیک 
پیش 2 


ک اصن بدرد کسی ک آزمون میره اصن نمیخوره !

بدرد کسی هم  ک چیزی بلد نیس نمیخوره!


گفتم ک خودت ی چیزی بچین حالا یا مطابق آزمون یا چیزی دیگ



من خودم ب برنامه فله ای و آماده شده از قبل اعتقادی ندارم

چون شخصا خود من نمیتونم اون فصلایی ک گفتم بعضیاشو توی دو هفته بخونم !


 !

حالا نری باز نتیجه نگیری بگی من گفتم! 

اینارو ی نفر ب من گفت ک خودش توی سمپاد درس خونده ! پایه درسی قوی  و....!

بنده خدا فک کرد منم انیشتینم!


ولی من اینو ک برای تو فرستادم نگفتم اینطوری بخون !

100 بار گفتم شرایط و پایه های درسی هیچ کدوم از کنکوریا برابر نیس ک بخوان برنامه هایی شبیه هم انجام بدن !
هر نفری ی نقطه ضعف و قوتی داره !_

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MyDestiny


تو برنامه ريزي بلند مدت، شما به هيچ عنوان حق دخل و تصرفي نداريد و
بايد به برنامه يك سيستم اعتماد كنيد كه عموما ميشه آزمون آزمايشي، مدارس كنكور محور و كلاس هاي كنكور عالي

حتي يك مشاور خيالي كه خبره و عالي باشه هم صلاحيت ارائه برنامه بلند مدت رو نداره.


وقتی تایم کوتاهی داشته باشی مجبوری برنامه هاتو تا اخر طوری بچینی ک بتونی حداقل ب اندازه لازم بخونی ( البته گفتم تایم کم داشته باشی )

برنامه بلند مدت ک خود آزمون و برنامه هاش هم ی برنامه بلند مدت البته اگ کسی با آزمون پیش بره !

اینکه که خودت بخوای شخصی سازیش کنی همون هفته ب هفته باش بهتر ( حالا کسی هم ک میخواد مثلا از الان شروع کنه ) فک کنه الان همون اول مهر و برنامه رو از اول مهر شروع کنه ( اگ آزمون نمیره و چیزی نخونده ) 

ولی خب اینو میطلبه کسی از الان بخواد شروع کنه از اول برنامه راهبردی ی آزمون باید سرعت و تایم مطالعاتیش بالاتر باش ! قرار نیس خودشو برسونه ب کسی ! فقط قرار تا کنکور آماده بشه!!

من خودم آزمون قلم چی نمیرم ! ولی برنامشو برای خودم شخصی سازی کردم ! تا 15 روز ب کنکورم من بعضی درسارو شاید هنوز نخونده باشم !

چون لازم نمیبینم بخوام زود بخونم و چیزی یاد نگیرم !_

----------


## Dayi javad

_و الانم فهیدم ک دانشجوی پزشکی هم نتونست چیزی ک من میخوامو بهم بده ! چون اون حتی نمیدونه ک من تا حالا نمیدونستم عنکبوت حشره نیس  !

پس از منو این جمع توقع نداشته باشین شمارو رتبه برتر کنن !_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سوال نیست که ایا میتونم یا نمیتونم .
> من یه فارغ التحصیل ام که بعد از دو سه سال دوری از درس امسال میخوام از همین امروز شروع کنم واسه کنکور 98
> میدونم کار سخته میدونم الانش هم خیلی  ازم جلوند  ولی میخوام تمام تلاشم رو بکنم
> خودم یسری برنامه ریزی کردم و با اینکه میدونم کار خیلی خیلی خیلی سخته ولی میشه به اون ته ته های پزشکی سراسری تو منطقه دو رسید.
> البته بر اساس کارنامه های پارسال که امسال معلوم نیست چقدر تغییر کنه .
> حالا سوالی که دارم اینکه اگه شرایط مشابه داشتید یا دیدید هر روشی  خصوصا هر برنامه ای برای مدت باقی مونده که به په صورت خونده بشه هر توصیه ای و هر راهی که میتونید پیشنهاد بدید تو تاپیک ارایه کنید که بزاریم کنار هم و ازش استفاده کنیم
> پ.ن:مشاوره خواستم برای نحوه برنامه ریزی  مثل این
> 
> اینم برنامه راهبردی من.....فقط مونده اجراش
> ...


زیست رو خوب بپیچی فقط فصل9و10و11پیش میمونه واسه بعد عید
شیمی رو میشه تا عید تموم کرد فوقش بجز فصل4پیش
ریاضی تا عید بجز هندسه میشه تموم کرد
فیزیک بجز فصل دینامیک و کارانرژی و 7و8پیش
دینی هرهفته سه درس تموم تا عید
ادبیات یکم زیاده اگه روزی سه درس بخونی میتونی تا اویل اردیبهشت تموم کنی...موضوعی هم جدا بخون
عربی تا عید تمومه 
زبان انگلیش هم تموم میشه
حالا خودت تیکه تیکه کن مباحثو برنامه بنویس

----------


## shayan_senator

استارتر؟ میدونی این همه نوشته که دوستان فرستادن اگه استاد افشار میخواست برات بگه چقدر ازت پول می گرفت؟! من اگه جا تو بودم دیگه تا الان رتبه تک رقمی بودنم حتمی میشد  :Yahoo (20): 
پ.ن: کاش یکی پیدا میشد این تاپیکو می بست :Yahoo (27):

----------


## mbt.danial

> سوال نیست که ایا میتونم یا نمیتونم .
> من یه فارغ التحصیل ام که بعد از دو سه سال دوری از درس امسال میخوام از همین امروز شروع کنم واسه کنکور 98
> میدونم کار سخته میدونم الانش هم خیلی  ازم جلوند  ولی میخوام تمام تلاشم رو بکنم
> خودم یسری برنامه ریزی کردم و با اینکه میدونم کار خیلی خیلی خیلی سخته ولی میشه به اون ته ته های پزشکی سراسری تو منطقه دو رسید.
> البته بر اساس کارنامه های پارسال که امسال معلوم نیست چقدر تغییر کنه .
> حالا سوالی که دارم اینکه اگه شرایط مشابه داشتید یا دیدید هر روشی  خصوصا هر برنامه ای برای مدت باقی مونده که به په صورت خونده بشه هر توصیه ای و هر راهی که میتونید پیشنهاد بدید تو تاپیک ارایه کنید که بزاریم کنار هم و ازش استفاده کنیم
> پ.ن:مشاوره خواستم برای نحوه برنامه ریزی  مثل این
> 
> اینم برنامه راهبردی من.....فقط مونده اجراش
> ...


ب نظرم ایم برنامه های که خود بچه‌ها میریزن‌ با موفقیت‌ تموم نمیشن‌....
ب نظرم بهتره‌ رو برنامه راهبردی بکی از ازمون‌ ها تمرکز

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> _
> 
> وقتی تایم کوتاهی داشته باشی مجبوری برنامه هاتو تا اخر طوری بچینی ک بتونی حداقل ب اندازه لازم بخونی ( البته گفتم تایم کم داشته باشی )
> 
> برنامه بلند مدت ک خود آزمون و برنامه هاش هم ی برنامه بلند مدت البته اگ کسی با آزمون پیش بره !
> 
> اینکه که خودت بخوای شخصی سازیش کنی همون هفته ب هفته باش بهتر ( حالا کسی هم ک میخواد مثلا از الان شروع کنه ) فک کنه الان همون اول مهر و برنامه رو از اول مهر شروع کنه ( اگ آزمون نمیره و چیزی نخونده ) 
> 
> ولی خب اینو میطلبه کسی از الان بخواد شروع کنه از اول برنامه راهبردی ی آزمون باید سرعت و تایم مطالعاتیش بالاتر باش ! قرار نیس خودشو برسونه ب کسی ! فقط قرار تا کنکور آماده بشه!!
> ...



آزمون رو حتما از نيمه دوم سال حداكثر به آزمون ٥ بهمن قلمچي به بعد برسونيد.

مهلك ترين اشتباه سال كنكور، آزمون ندادنه...

ميشيد شبيه كسي كه ده ها ساعت دفترچه راهنمايي رانندگي خونده اما يكبارم پشت فرمون نبوده كه عملكردش رو بسنجه...

----------


## maryam13

> آزمون رو حتما از نيمه دوم سال حداكثر به آزمون ٥ بهمن قلمچي به بعد برسونيد.
> 
> مهلك ترين اشتباه سال كنكور، آزمون ندادنه...
> 
> ميشيد شبيه كسي كه ده ها ساعت دفترچه راهنمايي رانندگي خونده اما يكبارم پشت فرمون نبوده كه عملكردش رو بسنجه...


دقیقا بهترین کار ازمونه حتی تو خونه بعد مطالعه هر مبحث روزای بعدش از خودمون ازمون بگیریم هم درس دوره میشه هم اشکالات رو پیدا میکنیم و هم چنین قسمت هایی که فراموش شده  رو دوباره میخونیم

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> دقیقا بهترین کار ازمونه حتی تو خونه بعد مطالعه هر مبحث روزای بعدش از خودمون ازمون بگیریم هم درس دوره میشه هم اشکالات رو پیدا میکنیم و هم چنین قسمت هایی که فراموش شده  رو دوباره میخونیم


كار درست همينه، شما بدون آزمون هيچ بازخوردي از مطالعه تون دريافت نمي كنيد.

----------


## F.hmd

توصیه من به شما اینه که از همین فردا برنامه قلمچی رو بذاری جلوت و سعی کنی آزمون رو توی یک هفته تموم کنی و آخر هر هفته آزمون رو از خودت بگیری
حالا دیدی توی یه هفته نمیتونی تموم کنی حداکثر تو 10روز تمومش کن روز دهم هم آزمون بده
این طوری تاحدودی نزدیک عید به برنامه آزمون هم میرسی و وقتی رسیدی به آزمون ملحق شو
این مطمئن ترین راهیه که با هرسطحی که داری میدونم میشه اجراش کرد
روزانه 10 ساعت مطالعه هم یه ساعت مطالعه معقولیه بیشترش همونقدر بهتر
اینم بدون قطعا کسی که بیشتر میخونه نتیجه بهتری نمیگیره ساعت مطالعه ت باید با کیفیت باشه و کیفیت مطالعه رو تست مشخص میکنه
از تست اصلا غافل نشو که کنکور کلا 270تا تست از 9تا درسه
و در آخر موفق باشی

----------


## khate

> خداروشکر خاشقچی نیست همچین صحنه هایی رو ببینه


 :Yahoo (20): @  هی ی ی ی ی خدا نمیشد  این شهرت خاشقچی رو قبل مرگ بهش عطا میکردی؟ :Yahoo (31): ینی حتما باید میمرد  ک معروفش میکردی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## konkor-82

دیشب داشتم پیک سنجش را نگاه میکردم
میانگین درصد تمامی درسهارو گذاشته بود
چقدر خرخون داریم؟؟؟ ادم پشیمون میشه

----------


## maryam13

> دیشب داشتم پیک سنجش را نگاه میکردم
> میانگین درصد تمامی درسهارو گذاشته بود
> چقدر خرخون داریم؟؟؟ ادم پشیمون میشه


اره واقعا ولی خب وقتی مثلا ۱۰هزار نفر درسی رو بالا ۵۰میزنن چرا ما هم جزء اون ده هزار نفر نباشیم

----------


## konkor-82

> اره واقعا ولی خب وقتی مثلا ۱۰هزار نفر درسی رو بالا ۵۰میزنن چرا ما هم جزء اون ده هزار نفر نباشیم


برای پزشکی باید زیر۲هزار باشی
رقابت خیلی خیلی سخته

----------


## ehsan7777777

> توصیه من به شما اینه که از همین فردا برنامه قلمچی رو بذاری جلوت و سعی کنی آزمون رو توی یک هفته تموم کنی و آخر هر هفته آزمون رو از خودت بگیری
> حالا دیدی توی یه هفته نمیتونی تموم کنی حداکثر تو 10روز تمومش کن روز دهم هم آزمون بده
> این طوری تاحدودی نزدیک عید به برنامه آزمون هم میرسی و وقتی رسیدی به آزمون ملحق شو
> این مطمئن ترین راهیه که با هرسطحی که داری میدونم میشه اجراش کرد
> روزانه 10 ساعت مطالعه هم یه ساعت مطالعه معقولیه بیشترش همونقدر بهتر
> اینم بدون قطعا کسی که بیشتر میخونه نتیجه بهتری نمیگیره ساعت مطالعه ت باید با کیفیت باشه و کیفیت مطالعه رو تست مشخص میکنه
> از تست اصلا غافل نشو که کنکور کلا 270تا تست از 9تا درسه
> و در آخر موفق باشی


با گفته های شما کاملا موافقم ولی ب جای آزمون قلمچی می شه از آزمون گزینه دو استفاده کرد و هر از ده روز یه آزمونشو از خودت امتحان گرفت ...

----------


## ALIREzzzO

> توصیه من به شما اینه که از همین فردا برنامه قلمچی رو بذاری جلوت و سعی کنی آزمون رو توی یک هفته تموم کنی و آخر هر هفته آزمون رو از خودت بگیری
> حالا دیدی توی یه هفته نمیتونی تموم کنی حداکثر تو 10روز تمومش کن روز دهم هم آزمون بده
> این طوری تاحدودی نزدیک عید به برنامه آزمون هم میرسی و وقتی رسیدی به آزمون ملحق شو
> این مطمئن ترین راهیه که با هرسطحی که داری میدونم میشه اجراش کرد
> روزانه 10 ساعت مطالعه هم یه ساعت مطالعه معقولیه بیشترش همونقدر بهتر
> اینم بدون قطعا کسی که بیشتر میخونه نتیجه بهتری نمیگیره ساعت مطالعه ت باید با کیفیت باشه و کیفیت مطالعه رو تست مشخص میکنه
> از تست اصلا غافل نشو که کنکور کلا 270تا تست از 9تا درسه
> و در آخر موفق باشی


چطور تو هر 10 روز به یدونه ازمون کانون برسم؟به نظرت میشه؟

----------


## farzaneh2000

میدونم دوستان خیلی راهنمایی کردن...
هیچ کسی تو این جهان نیس ک دقیقن مشابه شما باشه و استعداد های شمارو داشته باشه...
میخوام بگم ک با چ کنم چ کنم کردن کسی ب جایی نمیرسه بشین بدون استرس و نگرانی از اینک دوماهو از دس دادین با منطق خودت فک کن ببین این همه برنامه و راه واسه رسیدن ب هدف ک دوستان پیشنهاد کردن کودوم ب درد شما میخوره..موفق باشید

----------


## F.hmd

> با گفته های شما کاملا موافقم ولی ب جای آزمون قلمچی می شه از آزمون گزینه دو استفاده کرد و هر از ده روز یه آزمونشو از خودت امتحان گرفت ...


آزمون های گزینه دو واسه ی 3 هفته طراحی شدن و مباحثش بیشتره
اگه بشه تو 10 روز تمومش کرد که عالی میشه ولی خب خیلی سنگین میشه
هر آزمون گزینه دو رو توی 2 هفته تموم کنی مناسب تره به نظرم

----------


## F.hmd

> چطور تو هر 10 روز به یدونه ازمون کانون برسم؟به نظرت میشه؟


خب ببین اگه بخوای هر آزمون رو توی 10 روز تموم کنی 9 روز واسه مطالعه داری و 1 روز آزمون و بررسی اون
9 روز هرروز 10 ساعت میشه 90 ساعت
مثلا من باشم اینطوری تقسیم میکنم
ادبیات 8ساعت
عربی و انگلیسی هرکدوم 4 ساعت
دینی 6 ساعت
ریاضی 12 ساعت
فیزیک 14 ساعت
زیست 24 ساعت
شیمی 18 ساعت
حالا این ساعت هارو توی اون 9 روز پخش کن و متناسب با توانایی خودت مشخص کن هرروز چیکار باید بکنی
مثلا امروز سه شنبه 2 ساعت شیمی گذاشتی میذاری نصف فصل 1 دوم رو از کتاب و درسنامه بخونی، فرداش نصف دیگه رو بخونی، پس فردا توی 2 ساعت 50 تا تست بزنی و بررسی کنی

----------


## mbt.danial

> سوال نیست که ایا میتونم یا نمیتونم .
> من یه فارغ التحصیل ام که بعد از دو سه سال دوری از درس امسال میخوام از همین امروز شروع کنم واسه کنکور 98
> میدونم کار سخته میدونم الانش هم خیلی  ازم جلوند  ولی میخوام تمام تلاشم رو بکنم
> خودم یسری برنامه ریزی کردم و با اینکه میدونم کار خیلی خیلی خیلی سخته ولی میشه به اون ته ته های پزشکی سراسری تو منطقه دو رسید.
> البته بر اساس کارنامه های پارسال که امسال معلوم نیست چقدر تغییر کنه .
> حالا سوالی که دارم اینکه اگه شرایط مشابه داشتید یا دیدید هر روشی  خصوصا هر برنامه ای برای مدت باقی مونده که به په صورت خونده بشه هر توصیه ای و هر راهی که میتونید پیشنهاد بدید تو تاپیک ارایه کنید که بزاریم کنار هم و ازش استفاده کنیم
> پ.ن:مشاوره خواستم برای نحوه برنامه ریزی  مثل این
> 
> اینم برنامه راهبردی من.....فقط مونده اجراش
> ...


ب نظر من سوار شو رو یکی از آزمون برنامه ای ها ک منطقی تره

----------

